
Exact Maximum Clique for Large or Massive Real Graphs - skazka16
http://kukuruku.co/hub/algorithms/exact-maximum-clique-for-large-or-massive-real-graphs
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
This approach works because the 'real' graphs used are very sparse and the
maximum clique size is tiny. (in the examples in the original post, the
largest clique size over all the graphs is 6)

See also:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treewidth](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treewidth)

